# [OT] muzyka w sieci a prawo

## Strus

Mp3 można ściągać, ale po 24 godzinach trzeba skasować....

Co do kolend, to w gazetach typu Wyborcza, Rzeczpospolita przed świętami coś się pojawia.

----------

## nelchael

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Mp3 można ściągać, ale po 24 godzinach trzeba skasować....

 

To mit. Zawsze interesowala mnie podstawa prawna tego mitu - ktos zna?!

----------

## Strus

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *Strus wrote:*   Mp3 można ściągać, ale po 24 godzinach trzeba skasować.... 
> 
> To mit. Zawsze interesowala mnie podstawa prawna tego mitu - ktos zna?!

 

To nie mit. To fakt.

----------

## nelchael

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*    *Strus wrote:*   Mp3 można ściągać, ale po 24 godzinach trzeba skasować.... To mit. Zawsze interesowala mnie podstawa prawna tego mitu - ktos zna?! To nie mit. To fakt.

 

No to czekam jeszcze na odpowiedz na drugie pytanie: podstawa prawna?

----------

## axquan

 *Strus wrote:*   

> To nie mit. To fakt.

 

Wow, serio? Też zawsze myślałem, że to bujda. Jest to może gdzieś zapisane, jakaś ustawa alboco? Miałbym czystsze sumienie, gdybym zobaczył to na własne oczy  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *axquan wrote:*   

> Wow, serio? Też zawsze myślałem, że to bujda. Jest to może gdzieś zapisane, jakaś ustawa alboco? Miałbym czystsze sumienie, gdybym zobaczył to na własne oczy 

 

Tez wlasnie staram sie dowiedziec, czy jest to poparte jakims paragrafem, czy "wieścią gminną".

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *axquan wrote:*   Wow, serio? Też zawsze myślałem, że to bujda. Jest to może gdzieś zapisane, jakaś ustawa alboco? Miałbym czystsze sumienie, gdybym zobaczył to na własne oczy  
> 
> Tez wlasnie staram sie dowiedziec, czy jest to poparte jakims paragrafem, czy "wieścią gminną".

 

raczej rozglaszane w blokowiskach - nigdzie nie znajdziesz takiej inforamcji w ustawie... niech mnie ktos normalnie OSWIECI PARAFGRAFEM JESLI JEST INACZEJ!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> niech mnie ktos normalnie OSWIECI PARAFGRAFEM JESLI JEST INACZEJ!

 

No to jest nas trzech  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> No to jest nas trzech 

 

 :Smile: 

IMHO - wierzyc w takie pierdoly, to jak wierzyc 'cudownym kopertom', ze zostalem wylosowany sposrod reszty Polakow, aby otwrzymac wielka nagrode  :Wink: )) Zawsze sie ktos nabierze, bo skads na nastepne koperty i listy maja pieniadze  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Strus

Już świece   :Smile: 

Wszystko jest w ustawie o prawach autorskich, mianowicie haczyk jest w tych 24 gdzinach, bo to tak na prawdę nie chodzi o 24 czy 50 czy ileś tam. Tylko o określony czas, żeby nie było że na zawsze.

Działa to na zasadzie pożyczania i tyle.

To tak jak by mi _Troll_ pożyczył swoją oryginalną płytę ulubionego artysty, ja bym przesłuchał i oddał.

W którymś Chipie była o tym mowa. Jak nie zapomne i się dokopie do niego to podam numer.

----------

## nelchael

Ale i tak jest trudnosc: musisz wskazac pozyczajacego, a on musi miec oryginal.

----------

## _troll_

Wiecej - ten oryginal musi przejsc z rak do rak. To jakis bezseks prawny...

1. Sciagajac MP3 - nie pozyczasz jej tylko dajesz (normalnie padlem...)

2. A co jak 12000000000000000 ludzi (no dobra... kilka zer mniej  :Razz:  ) POZYCZY od Ciebie mp3(oryginal) na raz?? masz ich tyle? Luka w rozumowaniu jak dla mnie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Rav70

MSZ to o '24 godzinach' zostało wymyślone przez wystawiających mp3ki na swoich stronach żeby uzyskać pozory legalności w oczach admina serwera i jest tak samo wiarygodne jak 'You receive this message because you opted-in...' w spamach które czasem przeglądam żeby nacieszyć się sprawnością moich filtrów  :Wink: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## Strus

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> pozyczajacego, a on musi miec oryginal.

 

Tak, musi mieć oryginał.

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wiecej - ten oryginal musi przejsc z rak do rak. To jakis bezseks prawny...

 

Nie oryginał, tylko kopia

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Sciagajac MP3 - nie pozyczasz jej tylko dajesz (normalnie padlem...)

 

Pożyczasz

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. A co jak 12000000000000000 ludzi (no dobra... kilka zer mniej Razz ) POZYCZY od Ciebie mp3(oryginal) na raz?? masz ich tyle? 

 

Czy mam ich tyle? Nie rozumiem, kopie w świecie cyfrowym są nie do rozróżnienia, dlatego można mówić że to jedna kopia.

Jedną kopię możemy zrobić, o czym mówi UoPA. I ją właśnie pożyczamy. Takie prawnicze czary mary...

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Luka w rozumowaniu jak dla mnie. 

 

Przecież mówimy o świecie cyfrowym.

Jak by to miało miejsce w bycie proteinowym to to nie było by kopiowanie. To był by cud!

Reasumując. Ja nie mówię, żę to jest OK czy nie OK. Ja tylko piszę jak jest. Prawnicy tak zinterpretowali UoPA i takie cuś terazm się dzieje.

Reasumując1. To wszystko to takie prawnicze klocki lego. Każdy prawnik inaczej ułoży. Jak mu pasje.

Reasumując2. To miał być wątek o kolendach  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Rav70

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czy mam ich tyle? Nie rozumiem, kopie w świecie cyfrowym są nie do rozróżnienia, dlatego można mówić że to jedna kopia.
> 
> Jedną kopię możemy zrobić, o czym mówi UoPA. I ją właśnie pożyczamy. Takie prawnicze czary mary...
> ...

 

Nie bardzo się zgadzam z przedpiszcą  :Wink:  Można sobie legalnie zrobić jedną kopię ale jako kopię bezpieczeństwa (tzw. backup) a nie dla celów wypożyczania.

Pozdr. Rav

ps. A skoro to miał być wątek o kolędach no to <nutki>Pójdźmy wszyscy do stajenki</nutki>  :Wink: 

----------

## Strus

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> Można sobie legalnie zrobić jedną kopię ale jako kopię bezpieczeństwa (tzw. backup) a nie dla celów wypożyczania.
> 
> 

 

Wiesz, ci prawnicy to jak będą chcieli to tak to zinterpretują że .....

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> ps. A skoro to miał być wątek o kolędach no to <nutki>Pójdźmy wszyscy do stajenki</nutki> 

 

No tak.

<nutki>

W śród nocnej ciszy czy pani słyszy ?

Że po pokoju latają myszy ?

Wstaje pani z panienkami ! Bije myszy pantoflami

Głos się rozchodzi  Głos się rozchodzi

</nutki>

----------

## _troll_

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Wiecej - ten oryginal musi przejsc z rak do rak. To jakis bezseks prawny... 
> 
> Nie oryginał, tylko kopia

 

Jak to jest ze zrobieniem ksera ksiazki - wiedza wszyscy, ktorzy sie w to bawia; tak samo jakie sa z tym prbolemy.... Jeszcze niedawno (ze trzy miesiace temu?) byla pewna ciekawa dyskusja na ln dotyczaca 'wirtualnej wypozyczalni ksiazek' - mozna sie bylo umowic z kims kto ma ORYGINAL, by go pozyzycz. Prawo nie zezwala na udostepnianie kopii osobom trzecim - polecam sobie doczytac...

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   1. Sciagajac MP3 - nie pozyczasz jej tylko dajesz (normalnie padlem...) 
> 
> Pożyczasz

 

dajesz

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   2. A co jak 12000000000000000 ludzi (no dobra... kilka zer mniej Razz ) POZYCZY od Ciebie mp3(oryginal) na raz?? masz ich tyle?  
> 
> Czy mam ich tyle? Nie rozumiem, kopie w świecie cyfrowym są nie do rozróżnienia, dlatego można mówić że to jedna kopia.
> 
> Jedną kopię możemy zrobić, o czym mówi UoPA. I ją właśnie pożyczamy. Takie prawnicze czary mary...

 

przeczytaj wyzej....

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Luka w rozumowaniu jak dla mnie.. 
> 
> Przecież mówimy o świecie cyfrowym.
> 
> Jak by to miało miejsce w bycie proteinowym to to nie było by kopiowanie. To był by cud!

 

?!?

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Reasumując. Ja nie mówię, żę to jest OK czy nie OK. Ja tylko piszę jak jest. Prawnicy tak zinterpretowali UoPA i takie cuś terazm się dzieje.
> 
> Reasumując1. To wszystko to takie prawnicze klocki lego. Każdy prawnik inaczej ułoży. Jak mu pasje.

 

i w mysl powyzszego - nie ma powodu, by sedzia(owie) zinterpretowali to po swojemu, nieprawdaz?

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Reasumując2. To miał być wątek o kolendach  

 

kolędach?  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

zrobilem split do [OT]  :Razz:   :Smile: 

jedna rzecz : nie widzialem jeszcze zeby ktos wydal swoj album badz inne dzielo muzyczne w formacie mp3. zawsze sa to plyty audio badz inne niecyfrowe formy nagrania.

owszem sa artysci ktorzy pewne partie swojej muzyki rozpowszechniaja w sieci w formacie mp3 dostepne bez zakazow prawnych dla kazdego , jednak zawsze jest to powiedziane np. Aphex Twin.

plyty cd mozna identyfikowac co do sztuki.

zrobienie kopi z orginalu robi sie na wlasny uzytek przy czym nalezy wykazac "w razie czego" ze jest sie prawnym posiadaczem - nabylo sie swoja kopie (bo ten potoczny " oryginal "  ktory mamy to tez kopia przeciez  :Razz:  ) na zasadach rozpowszechniania ustalonych przez wydawce .

pozyczanie ? to rozpowszechnianie w tym wypadku czegos chronionego prawem autorskim komus kto nie nabyl tego dziela na zasadach linencji ktora upowaznia do stania sie jego posiadaczem ( jednym z wielu ) .

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## Rav70

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *Rav70 wrote:*   Można sobie legalnie zrobić jedną kopię ale jako kopię bezpieczeństwa (tzw. backup) a nie dla celów wypożyczania.
> 
>  
> 
> Wiesz, ci prawnicy to jak będą chcieli to tak to zinterpretują że .....
> ...

 

Jeśli poczynić (bezpieczne msz) założenie że większy posłuch zyska interpretacja lepiej opłacanego prawnika, dodac do tego Złotą Regułę w wersji Murphy'ego (Reguły ustala ten, kto ma złoto) a następnie zadać sobie pytanie - kto ma więcej złota, ktoś kto kolekcjonuje mp3ki bo nie stać go na płyty czy organizacje walczące o ochronę praw autorskich, to wynik takiej kontrontacji prawniczej zdaje się być łatwy do przewidzenia...  :Wink: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## _troll_

 *fallow wrote:*   

> pozyczanie ? to rozpowszechnianie w tym wypadku czegos chronionego prawem autorskim komus kto nie nabyl tego dziela na zasadach linencji ktora upowaznia do stania sie jego posiadaczem ( jednym z wielu ) .

 

Moje podsumowanie : jak mozesz przerzucac prawo autorskie kopii bedacej 'prywatna wersja, stworzona jako zabezpiecznie na wypadek zniszczenia oryginalu'??

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

